# Samsung u740 Connection Problems (BitPim)



## thagoldenboy (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I know there probably isn't any help here for my problem due to the other u740 post but here I go anyway...

I just bought a Samsung u-740 dual flip phone. A SD card and USB cable were in the box. But without any software or drivers. Just a warning attached to the USB cable saying it was imperative to install the drivers BEFORE I plugged in the phone. I searched around & found Verizon had the drivers bundled with some proprietary software. So I downloaded. My phone now gets recognized as a modem, with 2 serial ports; and as a mass storage device. I can access the uSD card via windows but the VCast sofware doesn't even see my phone. BitPim recognizes it as an "other CDMA Phone". I'm scared to ask the developers of BitPim directly as they have numerous rules about asking questions & generally frown upon it.

Just wondering if anybody else ever got it working. Sorry for the long-winded-ness but I thought the more information the better.

Thanks,
Bryce


----------

